
Man died in a burning Tesla because its futuristic doors wouldn’t open - breitling
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/10/23/man-died-burning-tesla-because-its-futuristic-doors-wouldnt-open-lawsuit-alleges/
======
m-p-3
AFAIK, with the newer Model 3 you have to push with your thumb on the larger
part to make the handle pull out, in a kind of lever action.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObhEPkJPBNc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObhEPkJPBNc)

Having an entirely electronic door handle seems dangerous to me, you don't
want it to fail at a critical moment such as this one.

Maybe the lever one is the way to go in the future, even though it's not
intuitive. First time I had to go in, I wasn't sure what to do so I couldn't
blame a first responder not to know what to do on their first encounter with
that kind of handle.

~~~
ksaj
> Having an entirely electronic door handle seems dangerous to me, you don't
> want it to fail at a critical moment such as this one.

I thought the same when it comes to entirely electronic steering. Although
maybe they're not doing that yet.

